# Electrolux RM21 Fridge



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
Hope that somebody out there can help me with a problem I have on my fridge.
Whilst on hols recently, the pilot light seemed to take longer and longer to light and eventually would not stay lit at all!!!
I changed the thermocouple on our return but it was still the same, any suggestions before i spend a fortune down at the local dealers?
thanks
David
PS the burner does burn with a nice blue colour when I hold the gas valve in.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A tip that I was given by the engineer who repaired mine, was to NOT point the tip of the igniter downwards (which everyone does apparently) It should point upwards so that the bend in the end of the igniter is the path for the spark, not the tip.

Maybe your problem?


----------



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

*Electrolux RM212*

Thanks Chaps,
Just off to try and sort it out now, will let you Know how I get on.
David
Corbygeordie


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

The tip pointing trick may be of use if the Fridge was not lighting at all, However it is lighting but not staying lit.

This could be one of a few things

The Flame failure device is packing up, Thermo couple this was the most likely, but already changed.

Only other thing is the gas valve itself (behind the Gas Knob, reason I think this is your last but about it stays on nice and blue while you hold knob in.


----------



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

*Sorted!!!!!*

Thanks for all the help folks, it's sorted now.
The problem turned out to be low gas pressure due to a faulty cylinder regulator.
Found it by swapping over the supply.
Morale: check the obvious things first.

regards to all
David ( corbygeordie)


----------

